# First Run on New KO&P Railroad



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

We finished the railroad today, and got our new Accucraft 2-6-0 to the backyard and fired it up. This is the locomotives 3rd run since we got it, and the track had literally been laid just 3 hours before running the engine.

Here are two videos, and some photos:


I cant get the youtube to embed here, so here are the links:


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I know how to do this as a first class member, But I don't know how to otherwise. Nice track! Nice videos!

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Patrick,
Very nice videos and a beautiful layout. Smooth trackwork and a great shaded setting.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice work, and congrats on the inaugural run. Your track does seem very smooth and level. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!

We worked very hard to make sure we had a sturdy design and that everything was level.

We still have a little bit of work, but its all relatively small stuff - paint the nails holding the roofing material black, paint the srews holding down the track brown, and put up some type of edging along the side of the boards.

But we are happy that we can finally run our trains on it


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice! 
It is great to have track up and running so you can play trains! 

Alec.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking good. 
Obviously going to be double tracked, what other tracks etc.. are planned. 
I don't see any evidence of a house in any of the videos, where is the track? 
In the middle of nowhere? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Jul 2011 12:08 PM 
Looking good. 
Obviously going to be double tracked, what other tracks etc.. are planned. 
I don't see any evidence of a house in any of the videos, where is the track? 
In the middle of nowhere? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

The track is in our backyard, about an acre behind our house.


The decking was designed with the intention of being able to place two tracks side by side, more for sidings / passing sidings than double track. Future plans consist of adding industry tracks and possibly another loop further away with a single track in-between with working signals (its good to dream).


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice setting for a track. You should enjoy spending a lot of time there. Do you have squirrels or chipmunks there? The ones here have taken to commuting along my track enroute to the nearby bird feeder. 

Larry


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Larry Green on 04 Jul 2011 07:49 AM 
Very nice setting for a track. You should enjoy spending a lot of time there. Do you have squirrels or chipmunks there? The ones here have taken to commuting along my track enroute to the nearby bird feeder. 

Larry 
We don't have to many squirrels around us, and all the small critters are kept under control by our outdoor cat. Plus, we have a lot of birds around here, some of the bigger ones will take care of the small animals.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Got any Alligators?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 04 Jul 2011 09:53 AM 
Got any Alligators?

In northeastern Ohio, nope - no gators


----------

